# Ideas For Scary Creations That Are Easy To Make and People Will Pay Top Dollar For!



## CybilHopkins

This is an example of a Fimo Polymer Clay Scary Fairie Figurine... you can buy polymer clay, mohair, feathers, acrylic paint at almost any craft store like Michaels, Hobby Lobby etc.

Experiment with your own abilities, tastes and talents... anyone can create these.


----------



## CybilHopkins




----------



## CybilHopkins

https://img1.etsystatic.com/000/0/5220049/il_570xN.141111697.jpg

Gorgeous example of an easy to make corpse bride OOAK costume... a little time, a thrift wedding gown, a few revisions and some dying of fabric and you can make an amazing (top dollar) costume that someone would love...


----------



## CybilHopkins

If you have sewing ability this is obviously easier but you can also use sewing tape and seamstress tape which is iron on and very strong, to add pieces to the costumes or hem them.


----------



## CybilHopkins




----------



## CybilHopkins

Easy horror doll repaint... these sell for sometimes hundreds depending on the attention to detail and quality of the repaint. Or you can make from scratch and really make them OOAK!


----------



## CybilHopkins




----------



## CybilHopkins

Sally costumes sell fot up to $200 on sites like ebay and etsy: http://www.pinterest.com/jetgirlie/nightmare-before-christmas-costumes/


----------



## CybilHopkins

This is cool! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ooak-hand-m...457?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d1767f031


----------



## CybilHopkins




----------



## CybilHopkins

Easy project... sells for about 29 dollars! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fairy-Witch...370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d21ce07f2


----------



## CybilHopkins




----------



## CybilHopkins

Tree fungus art!


----------



## CybilHopkins

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OOAK-ORIGIN...05017369?pt=Art_Paintings&hash=item41850bcd19


----------

